# Buss Bars



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Better to have both batteries on the same circuit and to be able to select either one or both. This way the battery in use is the battery getting charged from the motor. With your scheme, the accessory battery would only be charged when both batteries are selected.


----------

